# dash pad removal



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

I GOT AN 86 MONTE CARLO SS WITH A 15'TV MOLDED IN THE DASH NOW IT'S TIME TO WRAP IT IN LEATHER .IS IT HARD TO REMOVE AND ARE THERE ANY SCREWS BEHIND THE GLOVE BOX AREA TO TAKE OUT(THAT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT PART CAUSE THE T.V IS IN IT).ANY HELP WITH BE GREATFULLY APPERCIATED........


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

be sure all the wires are disconnected on the inside before you start tuggin on that shit, and theres a couple sneaky screws that are a bitch to get to so just take your time.


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you know anything about adjusting your fuel and speed gauges or how to install a digital cluster?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Mar 22 2007, 01:18 AM~7527079
> *Do you know anything about adjusting your fuel and speed gauges or how to install a digital cluster?
> *



if you want a digital cluster you have to replace


the fuel sender ( which means dropping the gas tank)

the oil sender

the speedo cable with a pulse generator ( this is easy if you have cruise control)

water temp sender

install a gear indicator ( for column shift)

n idk wat for the rpms.. ( im still reading my manual)


its a bitch and if you can afford to own a digi dash you can afford to have someone else do it ( even if you can do it urself you dont want to )


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

but is it hard to put a digital dash from dakota digital?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

it should be just plug and play but remember not to break off the screws that hold that green shit on and get your fuel sender and new oil pressure switch and you should be okay


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

grean shit?? a lil detail please?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

just did the ss dash board , 3-10 mm screws the e-brake cable ,a/c unit unplug it 4 screws along the window and the steering column 14-mm bolts and watch for them wires.Now trying to figure out how to box in the t.v . since money is too low for a playstation 2


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey shorty do you have any pics?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

trying to post them and i am twin shorty has a cutlass now so the post about the ss is twin and shorty will be the cutty.damn photo-bucket won't work


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

were did u get the tv u molded to ur dash??


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

ebay but walmart has them any one knows how to post pics from photo-bucket


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Mar 22 2007, 08:40 PM~7532115
> *ebay but walmart has them any one knows how to post pics from photo-bucket
> *


register and upload copy and paste the image code


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Mar 22 2007, 03:49 PM~7531356
> *Hey shorty do you have any pics?
> *


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

This is all Twin's handywork.. :scrutinize: I gave him the SS and bought a Cutty and he threw in a 15" LCD screen/dvd player since he couldn't find any 22/23" rims..


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

OKAY I THINK I HAVE MY WORK AT A STAND STILL BECAUSE I NEED THE MEASUREMENTS FOR A PLAY-STATION 2 (LARGE ONE NOT SMALL SHIT) SO I CAN BUILD A BOX UNDER THE T.V . SO I CAN START GLASSING THE DASH OUT AND MOLDING IT IN . BLACK CHERRY OR SOMEONE THAT HAS ONE CAN I PLEASE HAVE THE MEASUREMENTS


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

TODAY I CUT THE SPEAKERS OFF THE T.V.(GREY SHIT) MADE THE MOUNTS UNDER IT OUT OF .25 FIBER BOARD AND MASKING TAPED IT TO HOLD THE GENERAL SHAPE NEXT IS GLASSING IN TOGETHER AND MAKING A DECISION ON A PLAY-STATION OR A X-BOX.?.MAYBE JUST MAKE A MOUNT FOR A P-S-P UNDER IT


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

what wires needed disconnecting? and did you have to disconnect everything before you starting unscrewing shit or what?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Mar 24 2007, 07:58 PM~7545021
> *what wires needed disconnecting? and did you have to disconnect everything before you starting unscrewing shit or what?
> *


AC, light switch and radio all need to be disconnected.. There's 4 screws across the windshield, 3 (10mm) in the corners and under the radio, and you'll have to undo the emergency brake cable..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

MY SUGGESTION IS BUY THE PS2 BEFORE MAKING THE BOX ... DONT THINK UR WASTING TIME BY NOT BUILDING RIGHT AWAY ... IF YOU OBTAIN A PS2 THEN YOU KNOW FOR SURE ITS GONNA FIT :uh: damn caps


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

fuck that ps2 i will just get a psp cause it's more space-age and is easier to make a mount for .the only one that might play a game in my car is my daughter but her mom be on some other shit so most likely not


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Whatever you do, its gonna look awesome in the end!


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Mar 26 2007, 07:57 PM~7557477
> *Whatever you do, its gonna look awesome in the end!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks for the motivation homie..


----------

